# Share + Control TiVo to 3 TV's via RF + Freeview



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi guys, ive just moved into new house and got around to putting a HIGH GAIN - freeview antenna in the loft. Bascially what i want to achieve is:

1. To view and control tivo on all three tv's via RF (don't want to use Video Senders, as I have dect phones, 2 x wifi routers and a microwave-lol.

2. I want to share the freeview antenna in the loft using a amplifier to 3 x freeview boxes.

My thoughts to achieve the above were:

KEY:
RF = COAX, IR_STB = Infrared-Reciever on STB, IR_TV = Infrared-Reciever on TV

*HOW I PROPOSE TO CONNECT IT ALL:*

FreeView antenna (RF) -->> TiVo (RF) input
TiVo Output (RF) + IR_STB -->>TV Amplifier Input (RF)
TV Amplifier output 1 (RF) -->> Freeview box input (RF)
Freeview Box output (SCART) -->> TiVo AUX (SCART)
TiVo ouput (SCART) -->> TV input (SCART)
Freeview Box (RF) passthrough ->> TV 1

TV Amplifier Output 2 (RF) + IR_TV -> TV 2
TV Amplifier Output 3 (RF) + IR_TV -> TV 3

Bascially my question is, will plugging the antenna into tivo, then the RF output of TiVo into the input of the amplifier then into the RF input of the tivo's free box work, to share the TiVo RF output to all the TV's???

PHEW!!! My brain hurts.

LOL

IF you can get ur head around that and get back to me with an answer, your doing very well!!

Cheers

Ben


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

Personally I would put the Freeview box first in the chain from the antenna - gives you the strongest quality signal to the FreeView box which (depending on your area) could be essential.

Then let the Tivo exclusively control that FreeView box - if you want the ability to watch a different Freeview channel on any one of the TVs then you could add another FreeView box and chain this in (after Tivo and before the amplifier). As long as you have TiVo and the FreeView RF output channels different then you should be able to see both of these on TV2 and TV3 - and control both remotely if your Infrared receiver has 2 outputs...

edit: just re-read your post - were you thinking of having 3 FreeView boxes?
My solution above could save you having to buy the 3rd one (or even possibly a 4th one!)
(and having it earlier inthe chain will give you a better signal and more chance of working)


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

If I've read that correctly you're going to put the aerial into Tivo then use Tivo's RF output to feed everything else including the Freeview box?
I don't know if Tivo will pass through Freeview untouched - I guess someone with an IDTV might be able to confirm.


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

Bloody good idea. Have 2 freeview boxes chained before the amp, on different rf channels, then tivo to control one and control others via IR over coax.

output to tv's

Channels: 
1 - 5 normal channels
6 Tivo
7 Freeview 1
8 Freeview 2

Will have to select channels that are space as far apart as possible. 

Sod it, why not buy a freeview box per channel, lol. No need for IR over COAX.


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

benallenuk said:


> Ive re-thought the above, and i only need 2 free boxes on 2 tv's but would like tivo on all three tv's


You need one freeview box exclusively for Tivo too don't forget


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

For the RF-coax remote control you can use the tv link plus (£30) - for that you get one remote control sender, and one receiver.
http://www.satcure.co.uk/accs/page3.htm#tvlink-plus 
You only then need to buy one more receiver (tvlink) 
..and you can then control the tivo from 3 locations

I recently setup one and its great:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=309246


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

cheers


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

benallenuk said:


> Bloody good idea. Have 2 freeview boxes chained before the amp, on different rf channels


Possible flaw with that..... many of the modern Freeview boxes dont have RF outputs, just RF passthrough.

I have three freeview boxes,

Pace OnDigital box WITH RF
Sagem Freeview and Ferguson Freeview both WITHOUT RF

Now they have got the cost of the boxes down to £30 they dont want you sharing them between TV's, they want you to have one box PER TV.


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

good call, ive been looking at dawoo setpal jobby on ebay.

I know what u mean though, the el-cheapo ones dont have an rf modulator.

cheers


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

benallenuk said:


> good call, ive been looking at dawoo setpal jobby on ebay.


I would also avoid any Setpal boxes as Setpal have gone T*tsup.com and there are no firmware updates being transmitted.

It may or may not be a problem for you but when brand new boxes are so cheap why bother with a possibly troublesome secondhand one.

Havign said that, my Ferguson one was £5 from a boot sale minus a remote but a quick phone call to One4All sorted that


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

Whoops, Have just bought a labgear dawoo STB.

DOH


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

katman said:


> I would also avoid any Setpal boxes as Setpal have gone T*tsup.com and there are no firmware updates being transmitted.


If thats true why was 0157 transmitted last week ?


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi Ian,

My comment about lack of updates was based on what I had read on the internet. As you have found there are still occasional updates but it cant be guaranteed that they will continue.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=297448 discusses the problem.

http://www.dttboxes.co.uk/receivers/setpal.html also has info about setpal boxes.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Ian_m said:


> If thats true why was 0157 transmitted last week ?


Reason I know is, I have a spare SetPal box (that was on 0137), in case my main TiVo box dies, and I noticed it had upgraded earlier this week.

My main LabGear box, on floor behind TV, works faultlessly with my TiVo. I have disabled all MHEG (no red buttons), all software update downloading and all scanning for new channels (and EPG ?) during the night so the box just generates a picture only, no other features at all.


----------

